# LIDL 'Parkside PHD 150' pressure washer



## Pandy

Hi guys,

Any idea who makes this?

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-D058D6E5-BAD354D7/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_18814.htm

My Nilfisk is giving up the ghost and spotted this in the magazine today.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## apmaman

Duno about the maker but it looks like the gun uses a Karcker fitment, but they give you a Nilfisk adaptor as the lances use nilfisk connectors.

Theres a video on the lidl website so I'd have a look at that. 

TBH you're best to wait till its in the shop and try and see if you can see what fitment it is yourself so you could use you nilfisk attachements you already have.


----------



## toomanycitroens

There was another thread about this last week, Bu**ered if I can find it though!
Someone will help you...


----------



## A.B

toomanycitroens said:


> There was another thread about this last week, Bu**ered if I can find it though!
> Someone will help you...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206160


----------



## Pandy

Cheers guys.

Im undecided what to do as my current Nilfisk leaks like a goodun and the start/stop function is up the shoot also - pump makes a noise every 3-4 seconds :wall:


----------



## CoopersE91

Rebranded Lavor, gets awful reviews but then again reading some of them it refers to it 'cutting out' all the time and then getting returned - probably lack of flow and cavitation o user error more than likely rather than the machine etc...other reviews say great machine. Seems GVFM but Nilfisk is on offer at Screwfix for same price although not as high a flow rate as the lidl one IIRC.


----------



## apmaman

nilfisk lacks the built in detergent tank, the longer hose and higher pressure.

Lidl garantee's are amazing as well. If it breaks keep the recipt and just take it back and say its broken. You'll get it exchanged no bother.


----------



## guy_92

Pandy said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Im undecided what to do as my current Nilfisk leaks like a goodun and the start/stop function is up the shoot also - pump makes a noise every 3-4 seconds :wall:


How old is the machine mate? Under 2 years old?

Leak can be a simple O-ring worn inside or something along those lines i.e. cheap to fix.


----------



## CoopersE91

apmaman said:


> nilfisk lacks the built in detergent tank, the longer hose and higher pressure.
> 
> Lidl garantee's are amazing as well. If it breaks keep the recipt and just take it back and say its broken. You'll get it exchanged no bother.


Agreed, the spec not as good but everyone loves nilfisk on here, that's all I meant.

I would give the Lidl one a go myself if I hadn't got a cheap karcher already and it will do me for now.


----------



## Pandy

guy_92 said:


> How old is the machine mate? Under 2 years old?
> 
> Leak can be a simple O-ring worn inside or something along those lines i.e. cheap to fix.


Might be but ill never find the receipt lol.

Will have a look at the O ring thanks, its the Stop/Start problem that i doubt ill be able to fix.


----------



## guy_92

Pandy said:


> Might be but ill never find the receipt lol.
> 
> Will have a look at the O ring thanks, its the Stop/Start problem that i doubt ill be able to fix.


Well give it a try, the last time one of my relatives sent their machine, Nilfisk didn't even ask for a receipt lol.


----------



## Pandy

Took it apart today and can easily see where the problem is, a plastic nut type insert has got a nice crack through the middle of it.

Decided against the Parkside and to fix my trusty Nilfisk :thumb:


----------



## Beanie_Rsv1000

*I got One*

Hi guys, i bought one yesterday to replace my dead karcher.

The first impressions of it have been very good, with it cleaning my whole back yard and paths with ease and the attachment to turbo cleaning makes it very easy to cover large areas with ease.

The only downside of this was the instruction booklet which doesnt show you where all the parts go, that are serperate in a bag, and its only by looking for odd shaped places they might fit you work out where they go.

On a whole, for price and ability of it, i would score it a 9/10.


----------



## puckacostello

Beanie_Rsv1000 said:


> Hi guys, i bought one yesterday to replace my dead karcher.
> 
> The first impressions of it have been very good, with it cleaning my whole back yard and paths with ease and the attachment to turbo cleaning makes it very easy to cover large areas with ease.
> 
> The only downside of this was the instruction booklet which doesnt show you where all the parts go, that are serperate in a bag, and its only by looking for odd shaped places they might fit you work out where they go.
> 
> On a whole, for price and ability of it, i would score it a 9/10.


do you know what fitment it has mate ?

thanks shaun :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM

apmaman said:


> nilfisk lacks the built in detergent tank, the longer hose and higher pressure.
> 
> Lidl garantee's are amazing as well. If it breaks keep the recipt and just take it back and say its broken. You'll get it exchanged no bother.


Exchanged for what? That week's specials? Given they won't have another one in stock, they would have to send it off at the very least, I'd have thought. Sounds like a bunch of hassle if it fails.

I'd stick with a nilfisk to save heartache...


----------



## apmaman

exchanged for your cash back since they wont have a replacement and buy something else ala nilfisk. lidls are on of the 'its broke i want my money back as it has 3 year warrenty and its only x old'

win win.


----------



## tom-225

Bought mine yesterdsy on a whim (wasnt really after a new one  ) and must say it is nice, a little loud but for the price its great.


----------

